# Hello ;-)



## coorslite (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I'm quite enew to sailing. Actually I have sail a bit as a teenager on a laser 2 (I am now 38). I do have great memories of that time ;-). Last week I found a mistral 404 for quite a reasonnable price and decided to go for it. The boat is in a as new condition. I cant wait ti give it a try on water....probably only next summer cause i have to do some work on that trailer first.
I do know that this not a super fancy dinghy but im quite happy with it.
If anyone have the manual or rigging instruction i would love to get my hans on this..
Sorry for my poor english ( im actually a french guy from montreal area).

May the force be with you ;-))


----------



## oceangirl (Sep 17, 2008)

Welcome aboard, have fun!


----------



## 34crealock (Dec 30, 2012)

Bon Jour and welcome. I would research on line for owners manuals for your boat or ask local sailors for help. Most boats rig is somewhat similar.


----------



## jgardi (Jul 3, 2014)

Since this is an old post I assume you got the info you were looking for but if not here is the rigging instructions for the Mistral 404.


----------



## coorslite (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you JGardi.

Can you send it to me thru email at bouffard.claude @outlook.com

Would be greatly appreciated


----------

